# هواء في مضخة الماء ؟؟ لماذا ؟



## مهندس سعودي1 (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخواني المهندسين 
كثرا ما نلاحظ ان مضخة الماء في المنزل 
لا تعمل بشكل جيد ولا تضخ الماء من خزان الماء ؟؟
طبعا موتور المضخه يعمل بشكل جيد 
ولكن المشكله تكمن بسبب دخول الهواء في 
مجرى ضخ الماء
..........
السؤال هو ؟؟
ماهو السبب في ذلك ؟؟
وماهو التفسير الميكانيكي لهذه الظاهره ؟؟
ياريت لو في توضيح بالصور
.....
تحياتي​


----------



## commander 15 (2 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم 
يالت كنت استطيع ارفاق صورة ولكن ربما لانحتاج الى الصورة
وللمعلومية المضخة لن تقوم بدفع الماء الا اذا كان مستوى الماء اعلى من المضخة 
المشكلة تكمن في دخول الماء الى حيز مروحة المضخة عند ذلك لن يكون هناك دفع للماء لأن الحيز ممتلئ بالهواء .

وسبب دخول الهواء يكون لعدة اسباب : 
1-البلف او ما يسمى بالشفاط المثبت في اسفل ماسورة السحب داخل الخزان السفلي يكون به تسريب ولا يحكم الاغلاق فيقوم بتسريب الماء الموجود داخل المواسير الى الخزان السفلي فيدخل الهوء الى المواسير والمضخة 
2- وجود ثقب في الماسورة التي داخل الخزان السفلي يؤدي الى تسرب الماء الى الخزان السفلي 
3-وجود تسريب للماء من المضخة نفسها 
باختصار اذا لم تلاحظ اي تهريب للماء اسفل المضخة فما عليك الا ان تقوم بتغيير الماسورة الداخلة الى الخزان السفلي مع البلف (الشفاط)
ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت في الشرح 
والله اعلم


----------



## م/زيكو تك (2 مارس 2009)

الاساب:
1-أ----وجود كسر في المواسير من ناحيه طرد المضخه=تسريب للماء وبعد انقطاع التغديه يدخل الهواء
ب---كسر في ناحيه السحب(الدخول للمضخه))=دخول هواء في النظام

2-ظاهره التكهف cavitation موضوع متشابك يلزمك البحث فيه لان(قطر و نوع و وسرعه مروحه المضخه و ارتفاع السائل الداخل للمروحه و معامل احتكاك الانابيب للداخل للمروحه معنيون بالموضوع



3-


----------



## commander 15 (2 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> الاساب:
> 1-أ----وجود كسر في المواسير من ناحيه طرد المضخه=تسريب للماء وبعد انقطاع التغديه يدخل الهواء
> ب---كسر في ناحيه السحب(الدخول للمضخه))=دخول هواء في النظام
> 
> ...


زيكو بارك الله فيك 
انا معك في النقطة الثانية ب
وليس معك في الاولى أ 
لأن الكسر من ناحية الطرد لن يجعل الهواء يتسرب الى المضخة ولن يمنع المضخة من دفع الماء طالما ان مروحة المضخة ممتلئة بالماء
( اي كسر من ناحية الطرد في اي مكان كان لن يوقف المضخة من الطرد )
الموضوع للنقاش لتعم الفائدة 
والله اعلم


----------



## Ammarhida (3 مارس 2009)

اخي العزيز كل مضخة تحتاج الى تحضير ( اي ان خط السحب يجب ان يكون ممتلئ بالماء بكل بساطة لأن مروحة المضخة مصممة لدفع السوائل و ليس الغازات كما هو في الضواغط ) و في بعض الحالات يكون الخزان التي تسحب منه المضخة مركب في نفس مستوى المضخة اي كلاهما مثبت على الارض مثلا و عند انخفاض مستوى الماء في الخزان الى حد معين يعتمد على npsh الخاص بالمضخة تبدأ بسحب الهواء و عليه يجب ملئ خط السحب بالماء و للحد من هذه المشكلة يجب رفع الخزان عن مستوى المضخة او انزال المضخة عن مستوى الخزان طبعا يعتمد على ايهما اسهل بالنسبة لك .
هذا بالاضافة الى الاسباب الاخرى لهذه المشكلة التي طرحها الاخوة .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (3 مارس 2009)

الاخ الفاضل 
 . 1 - تسرب الهواء يكون في خط الدخول وليس الخروج (كما افاد الاخ commander 15) والسبب ببساطة ان خط الدخول يكون الضغط فيه منخفض (خلخلة) بسبب سحب المضخة ، فلو ان هناك اي فتحة لدخل الهواء ذو الضغط الاعلي الى داخل الماسورة ولن يحدث العكس .وهذا طبعا لا يكون في خط الطرد. 
2- المضخات الحديثة ذاتية التحضير وأرجو ان تكون مضختك من هذا النوع ، فلا تحتاج الى تحضير 
3 - لا بد من تركيب صمام لا رجعي قبل المضخة للحفاظ علي خط مياه محضر دائما خلف المضخة وله ضغط ، اذا كان غير موجود فركب صمام ، واذا كان موجود فغيره بآخر جديد . 
4 - يجب تركيب صمام من نفس النوع بعد المضخة حتى نحميها من الضغط الهيدروليكي المعاكس . 
5 - تأكد من عدم تسريب المضخة للماء ، واذا لاحظت وجود تسريب من جسم المضخة فغير مانع التسرب الميكانيكي داخل المضخة .
اذا توافرت هذه الشروط فستعمل المضخة بكفاءة تامة .
واخبرني بالنتيجة بعد مراجعة هذه النقاط بدقة​


----------



## التواتي (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
المضخة لابد وأنها التي تعتمد الطرد المركزي CenterFugalPump للكتلة فهى في كل الأحوال تضخ مادام فيها مائع سائل أم هواء غير أن في حالة الهواء يكون سحبها ضعيف جدا وذلك بخفة الكتلة للهواء فلو كانت المضخة قرب سطح الماء أعلى بقليل جدا فستسحب لأن وزن كتلة الهواء سيكون أكبر بحسب دوران أرياش المضخة ولكن ليس كافيا لخلخلة الهواء في الدخول ليستطيع سحب الماء من عمق أكثر . لو أنك ربطت حجر كبير بخيط وأدرته بشكل دائري فستكون قوة شد كبيرة في الخيط ولو إستبدلت الحجر بأصغر فستقل قوة الشد كلما صغر الحجر لأن الكتلة خفت مكان مسكك للخيط يمثل الدخول للمضخة ومكان الحجر يمثل الخروج والحجر يمثل المائع بين الأرياش للمضخة .
في حالة مضختك هناك حالتين ولكن في رسالتك لم تحدد هل دخول الهواء حالة عمل المضخة عندئذ فإن هناك ربما ثقب قبل الدخول للمضخة أي كان نوعه بما في ذلك ويكون الثقب فوق الماء فبسبب التخلخل يدخل الهواء مما يتسبب في ضعف الضخ ويصل حتى الى وقف الضخ وربما يكون السبب تسرب الهواء من الميكانيكال سيل والذي يمنع دخول الهواء بين هيكل المضخة ومحور الدوران فإذ كان به تسرب تحدث مشكلة في الضخ وفي كل ماذكرنا لايمكن للمضخة أن تسحب الماء إلا بعد إصلاح الخلل .. 
.
أما إذا كنت تجد الهواء بعد توقف المضخة لفترة ففي هذه الحالة يمكنك أن تضيف الماء وتشتغل المضخة بعد ذلك بصورة جيدة .. ولكن ستقوم بذلك في كل مرة والسبب لهذه الحالة تسرب للماء في صمام عدم الرجوع وهذا لايسبب ضعف الضخ برغم المشكلة أو تسرب للماء في انبوب نقل الماء قبل المضخة وهذا يسبب ضعف الضخ غير انه لايتسبب في وقفه لأن الثقب يكون صغير جدا ولا يكون كافيا لوقفه وأنا ارجح في هذه الحالة تسرب في صمام الرجوع إذا كانت المضخة تعمل بصورة جيدة في مامضى مالم يكون انبوب الدخول معرض للصدمات وللكسر ..

في الحقيقة الموضوع يحتاج تفصيل أكثر هل المضخة موصولة بخط مياه عام أم تسحب من بئر أم من خزان أرضي؟!
والله أعلم


----------



## حسن الأديب (3 مارس 2009)

twati قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المضخة لابد وأنها التي تعتمد الطرد المركزي centerfugalpump للكتلة فهى في كل الأحوال تضخ مادام فيها مائع سائل أم هواء غير أن في حالة الهواء يكون سحبها ضعيف جدا وذلك بخفة الكتلة للهواء فلو كانت المضخة قرب سطح الماء أعلى بقليل جدا فستسحب لأن وزن كتلة الهواء سيكون أكبر بحسب دوران أرياش المضخة ولكن ليس كافيا لخلخلة الهواء في الدخول ليستطيع سحب الماء من عمق أكثر . لو أنك ربطت حجر كبير بخيط وأدرته بشكل دائري فستكون قوة شد كبيرة في الخيط ولو إستبدلت الحجر بأصغر فستقل قوة الشد كلما صغر الحجر لأن الكتلة خفت مكان مسكك للخيط يمثل الدخول للمضخة ومكان الحجر يمثل الخروج والحجر يمثل المائع بين الأرياش للمضخة .
> في حالة مضختك هناك حالتين ولكن في رسالتك لم تحدد هل دخول الهواء حالة عمل المضخة عندئذ فإن هناك ربما ثقب قبل الدخول للمضخة أي كان نوعه بما في ذلك ويكون الثقب فوق الماء فبسبب التخلخل يدخل الهواء مما يتسبب في ضعف الضخ ويصل حتى الى وقف الضخ وربما يكون السبب تسرب الهواء من الميكانيكال سيل والذي يمنع دخول الهواء بين هيكل المضخة ومحور الدوران فإذ كان به تسرب تحدث مشكلة في الضخ وفي كل ماذكرنا لايمكن للمضخة أن تسحب الماء إلا بعد إصلاح الخلل ..
> .
> ...


بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس سعودي1 (4 مارس 2009)

أشكر كل من شارك في الردود 
على الموضوع 
والحمد لله أستفدت كثيرا من النقاش..
والذي يدل على وعي وأدراك من الشعوب الهندسية العربيه 
وخصوصا أستاذنا 
twati
والذي أبدى فلسفة ميكانيكية فذه 
في شرح مدى تأثر القوة الطاردة المركزيه 
للمضخه بكتلة المائع المراد سحبه 
ولكنني أتمنى منه أن يوضح لنا أكثر في هذا الموضوع 
وحتى يتم الاستفاده من النقاش بشكل أفضل قمت بأنشاء أسأله :-

1- لما ذا يجب أن يكون موقع المضخة منخفضا بالنسبة لخزان الماء؟
2- بالرغم من فهمي لمبدأ القوة الطارده المركزيه ... وبالرغم من معرفتي
أن كتلة الهواء أقل من كتلة الماء.. إلا أنني لم أفهم .. ماعلاقة هذا بحركة أرياش المضخه ؟؟
يعني هل المضخه تزيد سرعتها وتقل حسب نوعية المائع الموجود في أرياشها ؟؟

.أما بالنسبة لأستفاسارتكم 
1- المضخه التي تواجه هذه المشكله هي مضخه غير ذاتية التغذيه 
2- تقوم المضخه بسحب المياه من خزان على سطح الأرض ..يعني
المضخه أرفع ب 30 سم عن مستوى مخرج الماء من خزان المياه ...
3- يوجد صمام لمن رجوع الماء للخزان في جهة السحب .. ولاأشك في سلامته !!


صوره توضيحيه للنظام الموجود !!






​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (4 مارس 2009)

commander 15 قال:


> زيكو بارك الله فيك
> انا معك في النقطة الثانية ب
> وليس معك في الاولى أ
> لأن الكسر من ناحية الطرد لن يجعل الهواء يتسرب الى المضخة ولن يمنع المضخة من دفع الماء طالما ان مروحة المضخة ممتلئة بالماء
> ...


 
الاخ commander 15 النقطه الاولى أ اقصد بها ان لو هناك كسر بخط الطرد والنظام يعتمد على خزان في التغذيه بعد طرد المارء بكميات كبيره يصبح الخزان فارغ وبالتالي يسحب النظام هواء


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

لابد عمل خزان ضغير (مكعب)يسع 2 لتر ماء موصل على خط الطرد بيحيث يتم نزول مياة عند بداية تشغيل الطلمبة بحيث لا تسحب هواء ويتم غلقة بعد عمل المضخة ويتم التحكم فى الخزان عن طريق صمام عادى مثل الذى يركب على صنبور المياة فى المنازل (هذا حل المشكلة التى كانت لدى والله) والله الموفق الصور على موبايلى سوف ارسلها لك اعطينى فرصة لنقلها على الكمبيوتر وارسالها لك ربنا يوفقك
مشكور على سؤالك نتمن ان نكون افدناك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)




----------



## مهندس سعودي1 (5 مارس 2009)

مهندس محمود جمال 
طريقتك في وضع الصوره خطأ
يجب أن ترفعها على موقع 
ثم تنسخ الرابط وتضع في موقع رابط الصوره ...


----------



## التواتي (5 مارس 2009)

مهندس سعودي1 قال:


> 1- لما ذا يجب أن يكون موقع المضخة منخفضا بالنسبة لخزان الماء؟
> 2- بالرغم من فهمي لمبدأ القوة الطارده المركزيه ... وبالرغم من معرفتي
> أن كتلة الهواء أقل من كتلة الماء.. إلا أنني لم أفهم .. ماعلاقة هذا بحركة أرياش المضخه ؟؟
> يعني هل المضخه تزيد سرعتها وتقل حسب نوعية المائع الموجود في أرياشها ؟؟​


لا يجب أن تكون المضخة منخفضة بالنسبة للخزان وسأوضح ذلك.
أما بخصوص دوران الأرياش فكلما زادت سرعة دورانها زادت قوة السحب وبالتالي الضخ لأن طريقة الطرد المركزي تعتمد الدوران وكلما زاد الدوران زاد الشد في الخيط كما في المثال الذي سبق ذكره وبالتالي إنسياب الماء وسأزيد التوضيح قدر المستطاع.
وفقني ووفقكم الله


----------



## ابو بيدو (5 مارس 2009)

*صمام عدم رجوع*



م.محمود جمال قال:


> لابد عمل خزان ضغير (مكعب)يسع 2 لتر ماء موصل على خط الطرد بيحيث يتم نزول مياة عند بداية تشغيل الطلمبة بحيث لا تسحب هواء ويتم غلقة بعد عمل المضخة ويتم التحكم فى الخزان عن طريق صمام عادى مثل الذى يركب على صنبور المياة فى المنازل (هذا حل المشكلة التى كانت لدى والله) والله الموفق الصور على موبايلى سوف ارسلها لك اعطينى فرصة لنقلها على الكمبيوتر وارسالها لك ربنا يوفقك
> مشكور على سؤالك نتمن ان نكون افدناك



:7:تركيب صمام عدم رجوع على خط الطرد واخر على ماسورة السحب يغنى عن عمل الخزان الصغيرالذى يحتاج الى متابعة لملئه بالماء كلما فرغ ولفتح وغلق الصمام:d
والله اعلى واعلم
مع تحياااتى:56:


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررييييييييييييييييين بحق هؤلاء هم مهندسى المستقبل شكرا على التفاعل الحر


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

جالنت الطلمبة لابد من تغييرة لمنع دخول الهواء هام جدا لحل مششكلتك ارجو من يطرح المشكلة يوافينا بنتيجة الحلول المعروضة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

http://www.slade-inc.com/Images/pump2(om87w1).gif


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (12 مارس 2009)

الاخ العزيز 
ان السبب الرئيسي لعدم قدرة المضخة على سحب الماء هو خط السحب من الخزان الى المضخة فهناك ما يعرف ب npsh وهو مقياس لقدرة المضخة على سحب الماء وكل مصنع يجهز مخطط للمضخة يوضح بها هذا المقدار فأذا انت وضعت خط سحب المضخة في الواقع اعلى من هذه القيمة عندئذ لاتتمكن المضخة من سحب الماء وعليه يجب ان يكون npsh للمضخة اعلى مما موجود بالواقع بنصف متر على الاقل وهذا يعتمد على حسابات طويلة ومعقدة ونصيحتي اليك هو ان تحاول اذا كان ممكن ان تجعل المضخة قريبة جدا من خزان السحب لتقليل الخسائر في خط السحب وعليك كذلك ان تحسب قدرة المضخة على رفع الماء او ما يعرف بالهيد (head ) وان يكون كافي لرفع الماء الى المكان المطلوب


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (12 مارس 2009)

نطلب منك تزويدنا بالابعاد الحقيقية للرسم وكذلك اذا كان ممكن مخطط اداء المضخة (pump performance chart ) لمعرفة هل انت تستعمل المضخة المناسبة ام لا وسوف احسب لك ماتريد وابين لك هل انت تستعمل مضخة مناسبة ام لا ؟


----------



## م.محمود جمال (12 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

